# Sony KP-53HS10 Horizontal Line problem



## Extinct (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi guys, hopefully someone will be able to respond with a little help here. My old SOny KP53HS10 was having problems - no picture, so I found about about how to adjust the tube brightness and focus (hope I did that right) and the picture came back.

But now there are 1 to 4 horizontal lines across the top of the screen. They come and go, sometimes not there at all.

Can anyone point me in the right direction with respect to what the cause might be?

Any advice would be much appreciated.

See links and pics for example of what is happening.

Thanks

TIm


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

You had to asjust the G2 (screen) controls likely because your tubes are aging and the IKB circuit could no longer balance the levels of the tubes so it blanks the image. You are likely running the G2 too high and either seeing retrace lines or the AKB pulses. Normally the latter would be there all the time, so there may be a problem in the AKB circuit itself.

The first thing that I would do is test the tubes and likely find that they may benefit by some degree of restoration or rejuventation. This requires the right type of equipment, which some shops have and know how to use and some do not. At best, it is just a temporary patch on aging CRTs, and there is not much more than can be done with that but restore to add a little life if possible or replace. CRT replacement rarely makes sense as you could buy a new set with better performance for less than the cost of replacing tubes in most cases.

I cannot make much out from the image you posted.


----------



## Extinct (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks for the reply ! You are correct my images were not very good. I have uploaded a couple more that are clearer. The unit does not exhibit the problem initially, but as it warms up it gets worse. See attached the photos of both initially and after warm up. 


Thanks in advance for any additional thoughts.

Tim


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Still not very clear. A number of possibilities come to mind, none trivial repairs, and all requiring troubleshooting that is beyond the scope of this forum. You likely have tubes that are quite aged, so I would not put much into the set. Some of the possibilities are not expensive, but you still have weak tubes to deal with.


----------

